# ruger lc9 issues



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,I was wondering if anyone was having the same problems with the Ruger lc9 that I was having.the gun does not function well. failures to feed, and now failures to fire w/a chambered round, light primer strikes,I love the gun when it works,but it is too unreliable for me to trust it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...

Light primer strikes frequently indicate dirt or grease in the firing-pin/striker channel.
Did you thoroughly clean the pistol, when you first got it home?
Some manufacturers coat metal parts with a sticky rust-preventative grease which collects and holds onto dirt. That grease must be removed.
At least flush out the firing-pin/striker channel, and any associated moving parts like the interpose-safety, with a good spray cleaner.

Failures to feed may indicate that your shooting technique needs improvement.
The cause is sometimes that your hands and arms flex, absorbing some of the recoil energy that your pistol needs for proper function.
(It's called "limp wristing," although it isn't just a problem with the wrists.)
The remedy is to hold the gun very tightly, and to stiffly lock your hands, wrists, and arms.

Sometimes limp wristing is a flinch-based reaction, based upon the concept that holding a pistol loosely will reduce felt recoil.
But the truth is actually exactly the opposite: The tightest grip and the stiffest joints actually reduce felt recoil more successfully.


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine eats any thing I feed it. Is this with target ammo or hollow points? Mine is in the rotation SIG 1911 45, PX 4 in 9 and the LC9. It's got close to 800 rounds through it with no problems.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Steve,for the info.I will follow your guidance and see


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

If the serial number of your LC9 starts with 320 or 321, it is likely an issue with the firing pin spring. Many of the earlier LC9s' had light hit issues, and this was solved by Ruger with a lighter pressure firing pin return spring. All models with 322 and higher were shipped with this lighter firing pin return spring. If you have a 322 or higher serial number, then try different ammo. There were reports of small pieces of brass getting into the firing pin channel and causing light hits, but I have taken apart several LC9s' and the channels on all were spotless. If you do have the older LC9, go to shopruger.com and order the spring (#40). All they send out is the latest spring, and when you swap it out, you will see the new spring is about 1/4 inch shorter.

Failure to feed can be many issues including weak wrist (limp wrist) shooting, dirty mags, dirty gun, and many more issues. If you can't solve it call Ruger, they may do a warranty check/repair.

Bob


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Strange for a Ruger. All of mine have ran great. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Send it back to Ruger, I have one with several hundred rounds thru it, nary a failure.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Another LC9 owner without a problem.
But I have read about the spring issues.
Send it back to Ruger, they'll take care of you.

Lateck,


----------

